# I think i made a terrible mistake..



## LifeIsntAlwaysBeautiful (Aug 6, 2012)

So, I am 20 and my husband is 21. We are both students and we got married in may of this year. I know it's so early but i feel like i was forced into it from the get go. I honestly felt like i should have postponed or cancelled the wedding in January but his parents had already put so much money that they couldn't get back into it i didn't know what to do. So now I am a wreck i feel like i've made a terrible mistake. We have been together for 4 years and i love him but i just feel like i'm not in love with him. He is just mean sometimes and I try so hard to not do something that upsets him but he gets mad over every little thing i do. He doesn't like being in the same room as me he is in the guest bedroom watching tv 99% of the time and i'm out in the living room by myself.. I feel completely stuck everyone in my family thinks he is perfect and that we are perfect but I really feel like I married someone i wasn't supposed to. I don't know what to do i feel so lost


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

If you are that miserable, you really should leave. You don't have children together and you are so young. You shouldn't worry about what others think. You have to do what is best for you. But, if you want to keep trying, marriage counseling may help.

It sounds too like he may have anger issues and it seems you are a little afraid. He may become violent. 

I am so sorry you feel so lost.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So your 20. Let me ask you, did you play and instrument? Did you just pick it up and naturally play it or did you have to study, learn, and practice to get good?

Marriage is like that at any age. It's a massive change in the rules and priorities for you and him. Just because you said your vows, moved in together, and got the presents - doesn't mean either of you actually have a clue on how to be great partners or build a marriage.

It can work, but both of you need to put the time and effort into figuring out the rules and dynamics that make it work for you.

Try some books, even try some marriage classes. Expect that both of you will screw stuff up from time to time - just never cheat, make other people a higher priority, or get selfish.


----------

